# Want to start reloading.



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

I am thinking about trying my hands at reloading. To start with I would be just doing .38 cal. Maybe later adding 9mm. Any specific brand would you reccomend? I have a friend who reloads and I just buy the supplies. I feel as if I am using him. He said he did not mind. Just bought him 8 lbs of power and he didn't know what to say. How much do you think I cuold get set up for just .38 s?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I like RCBS myself and you can get a complete Rockchucker set for roughly $325. Then you need to buy whatever dies you might need for the cals you will be loading for. A set of 38/357 dies will run you $40-45, you already know how much the components run.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

There are many options available. For the average shooter I would recommend a single stage press. You can buy kits that come with MOST everything you need. RCBS makes a good one that will last forever. Once you have the kit, you still need dies, tumbler, powder, brass and primers. 9mm uses small pistol primers while 38 special used larger pistol primers. 

A single stage press is good for the beginner as it is simple to operate. It takes longer to load large quantities, but in my opinion you have better control over the overall process when using a single stage press.

The RCBS press will load both pistol cartridges as well as rifle. Some press only load pistol, so its best to get one that reloads both in case you want to load rifle cartridges at some point. 

The most important tool is the reloading manual. The RCBS kit comes with a manual. Read it and make sure you understand it. I have 4 or 5 manuals that I have read cover to cover many times. 

As far as costs go the RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Single Stage Press Master Kit runs about $350 to $400, but come with everything you need to get started except a tumbler. Tumblers run about $50 to $75 depending on the size (larger = more $$).

A little over a year ago, reloading components were hard to come by. Prices of powder and primers and brass skyrocketed as a result. Components are now readily available, but the prices never dropped much after the increase. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

"Just bought him 8 lbs of power and he didn't know what to say."

Since that will load around 14,000 rounds of .38 special I hope he said thanks.

Start with a copy of "The ABC's of Reloading" and read it a couple of times. And BTW, .38's use small pistol primers not large.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=167209#ixzz1G3igHlNB​


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.dillonprecision.com, i had a square deal for about 17 years !!


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

A single stage press is the absolute best way to start. A good scale is a must. Scales that come with the reloading kits are adequate but i'd go up 1 quality level. When you start NO DISTRACTIONS. Double charges = broken guns and lost body parts. I don't want to scare you. I really do enjoy reloading as an extension shooting. Be careful, stick to published recipies and you'll be fine. The Lee presses are less money and many are happy with them but you cant go wrong with a rock chucker.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Ken G said:


> " And BTW, .38's use small pistol primers not large.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=167209#ixzz1G3igHlNB​


I stand corrected...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn BigV, I just blew all my fingers off!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

fallen513 said:


> Damn BigV, I just blew all my fingers off!


Trying to get that larger pistol primer into that small primer pocket??


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I've seated primers upside down and crushed a few (OK, more than a few) sideways but I haven't managed to set one off yet. I've never tried to seat a large primer in a small pocket so I really watch for small primer .45 acp's mixed in with the standard large primer cases.

The occasional .380, or worse a 9mm x 18, jams up the works when mixed in with a 1000 9mm luger cases when using a progressive press also.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lot of good information already posted. I have a RCBS press and like it. Read as much as you can. Talk to everyone you know that reloads. I lucked out and had a good friend that does a lot of reloading. I have called him on more than one occasion and picked his brain. Good luck, and welcome to the club.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got a Cabelas Shooting Bench catalog. They have a complete Rock Chucker Supreme Master reloading kit for $319.99. That's $90.00 off what it would cost to buy the components separately. Lookes like everything you need including reloading manual. You will still have to buy your dies. Two of my buddies have RCBS Rock Chuckers and they have been using them for over 20 years with no problems. Thought about ordering one for myself, but I just blew a small fortune on fishing gear!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I just got a Cabelas Shooting Bench catalog. They have a complete Rock Chucker Supreme Master reloading kit for $319.99. That's $90.00 off what it would cost to buy the components separately. Lookes like everything you need including reloading manual. You will still have to buy your dies. Two of my buddies have RCBS Rock Chuckers and they have been using them for over 20 years with no problems. Thought about ordering one for myself, but I just blew a small fortune on fishing gear!


Fin Feather Fur in Ashland has the same thing on sale right now for $259.99


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> Fin Feather Fur in Ashland has the same thing on sale right now for $259.99


At that price I'm interested, but my computer says it is an unsafe website. Tried to make phone contact but they are closed on mondays. Do they have mail order? I live south of Cincinnati in KY. and it's way to far to drive. If they have all the same items in the kit as Cabelas, I'm sold! The old lady will have to get over it!


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> At that price I'm interested, but my computer says it is an unsafe website. Tried to make phone contact but they are closed on mondays. Do they have mail order? I live south of Cincinnati in KY. and it's way to far to drive. If they have all the same items in the kit as Cabelas, I'm sold! The old lady will have to get over it!


Here is a PDF of their sales ad.
http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/flyers/flyer_3_11.pdf
They do have an on line store, but I couldn't find the RCBS kit there.
They must only offer it at their store.

Here's the web address for their store in Ashland:
http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/index.php


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> Here is a PDF of their sales ad.
> http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/flyers/flyer_3_11.pdf
> They do have an on line store, but I couldn't find the RCBS kit there.
> They must only offer it at their store.
> ...


My computer won't let me download that info. After looking at the Cabelas catalog again, they have a less expensive RCBS press and kit called Reloader 5 Special. This press is smaller and the kit goes for $279.99. This may be the one that fff has on sale for $259.00. The Rock Chucker must be a stronger, higher quality press. This would explain the huge difference in price. I'll call tommorrow and check it out.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> My computer won't let me download that info. After looking at the Cabelas catalog again, they have a less expensive RCBS press and kit called Reloader 5 Special. This press is smaller and the kit goes for $279.99. This may be the one that fff has on sale for $259.00. The Rock Chucker must be a stronger, higher quality press. This would explain the huge difference in price. I'll call tommorrow and check it out.


The sales ad says its a "Rockchucker Supreme".
It's the same one I have. It will reload both pistol and rifle cases and comes with a scale, powder measure, hand primer, Case lube pad and case lube, shell holder tray and a Speer #14 reloading manual.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BigV said:


> The sales ad says its a "Rockchucker Supreme".
> It's the same one I have. It will reload both pistol and rifle cases and comes with a scale, powder measure, hand primer, Case lube pad and case lube, shell holder tray and a Speer #14 reloading manual.


 Thanks! I'll call tommorrow and see if I can order one. Can't get my lazy buddies to get around to having a reloading party, so I'll roll my own.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

One suggestion from a long time reloader, spend a few extra bucks and get the Carbide set of dies. With carbide resizing die you won't need to lube the cases before resizing them, thats a real plus. Also the suggestion on RCBS is a good one. I've been using mine since 1974 and its still going strong.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

+1000 on the carbide dies


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

PITCHNIT said:


> +1000 on the carbide dies


I wish someone would make carbide rifle dies...


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&brand=RC&prodID=RC09357&prodTitle=RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Master Reloading Kit


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Orlando said:


> http://www.natchezss.com/product.cfm?contentID=productDetail&brand=RC&prodID=RC09357&prodTitle=RCBS Rock Chucker Supreme Master Reloading Kit


 Thanks Orlando! I need dies too, and that $50.00 rebate makes Natchez the best price of all.


----------



## sharon time (Jun 20, 2004)

What is the diffrence between the Rock chucker kit at the Fin vs. Natchezz? Looks to me to be the same kits, except $20 diffrence. I was told you can get rebate coupon from RCBS site. Does not matter where you buy it. I could be wrong. Talking to to many people. But I have been told to stay away from progressive presses. Told many times an unexperinced loader can get into trouble. Some very experinced loaders have issues at times also. I decided to get the Rock chucker also. 7thcorpsFA good luck. Hope this wokrs fine for the both of us.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

sharon time said:


> What is the diffrence between the Rock chucker kit at the Fin vs. Natchezz? Looks to me to be the same kits, except $20 diffrence. I was told you can get rebate coupon from RCBS site. Does not matter where you buy it. I could be wrong. Talking to to many people. But I have been told to stay away from progressive presses. Told many times an unexperinced loader can get into trouble. Some very experinced loaders have issues at times also. I decided to get the Rock chucker also. 7thcorpsFA good luck. Hope this wokrs fine for the both of us.


The two kits look to be the same.
As far as reloading goes my opinion is that simpler IS better. Sure with a progressive you can crank out more ammo faster, but the margin for error also increases. Too much powder, not enough. Primer feed problems upside down primers and getting the progressive press set up and operating properly can be a problem. 

There are things that you can do with a single stage press to speed the operation up. A piggy back stand for your powder measurer is a great addition. I prep all my cases ahead of time. I get them to the point that all I need to do is add powder and then seat and crimp the bullet. With a piggy back stand you can add the powder then bullet and then seat and crimp in one operation. Then you can stop anytime you want without leaving cases full of powder. 

When loading rifle bullets most re-loaders I know prefer a single stage press so they can measure every powder charge before seating bullets. More control and better accuracy.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Same kit, I was just giving another option for someone that cant make the drive to FFF


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just set up my Rock Chucker last week and have read the Speer Manual. I spent all day yesterday doing 40cal brass and have about 300rds ready for powder and bullets. I still need to get my 223 dies. I saw RCBS has some specific for AR type rifles. I have also been bitten by the reloading bug!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

BigV said:


> When loading rifle bullets most re-loaders I know prefer a single stage press so they can measure every powder charge before seating bullets. More control and better accuracy.


I have a 550 Dillon and reload Pistol ammo and some 223 for AR's, but for long distance accuracy in some rifles (30/06,243,223) I use the single stage for more uniform loads. I've weighed the bullets and cases, tried different bullets, cases, powder,and primers til I found what shoots good out of each rifle. Yep, I got bit too.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Got my RCBS Rockchucker in 2 days as promised from Natchez. A new guy messed up my order and they were falling all over themselves trying to make it right. I told them I'd keep the lead pot that I didn't order, and they gave it to me at cost. Promised my shell holder and instuctional DVD would be shipped asap with no shipping charge. Seemed like good people with an excellent attitude toward customer service. I also ordered some factory ammo that was $4.00 a box less than Cabelas. Loader was $40.00 cheaper than Cabelas price. Cabelas just lost a loyal customer. Thanks Orlando!


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

anybody looking for reloading supplies(powder, brass, primers, etc.) at a fair price should give patsreloading.com a look


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

pj4wd said:


> I have a 550 Dillon and reload Pistol ammo and some 223 for AR's, but for long distance accuracy in some rifles (30/06,243,223) I use the single stage for more uniform loads. I've weighed the bullets and cases, tried different bullets, cases, powder,and primers til I found what shoots good out of each rifle. Yep, I got bit too.
> View attachment 43133


Been re-loading for over 35 years. Switched to a Dillon 550b nine years ago cause of the competition shooting I do. I load 3 to 4 thousand rounds a year & never have any issue's nor lacked the confidence in PIN-POINT loading with the Dillon as opposed to handloading with a some other press. If one starts having inconsistent loads with his Dillon, they are doing something wrong & should evaluate their method of operation.

My Dillon has every bell & whistle that can be bought like Electric Trimmer, Electronic this & that, blah blah blah.

Best investment I ever made, this thing has saved me THOUSAND$ in money & time.

The Dillon can load 1,000/1200 rounds an hour. I take my time & not rush it. I just loaded 500 45's & it took me 2 hours. 

Nik,


----------

